# Mike's lonely Saturday night



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I missed the herf today, and now the daughter is in bed and my wife had to go to work.So to lift my spirits, I decided to fire up a Punch Ninfa ('02) that Joey gave me a couple weeks ago. Thank you Joey!

Probably will smoke atleast one more tonight.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You pathetic pathetic bastid!!! Actually, I'm about to head out to the garage with a Tat P1. Yeah, I suck, too.  

How's the stogie??


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm probably going to light one up later. Not sure what.. hmm.. decisions decisions.. maybe the Macanudo I bought a few weeks ago is in order.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Had a Montecristo Petit emundo last night and will probably break out a Oliva V lancero in the mornin with some Killer Beans coffee. Thanks for sharing Mitro. Flint


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I made a pot of Medellin Madman earlier and I was contemplating having a V Lancero next! Get out of my head! :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Hope the Punch works out for ya! Sure it will:dribble:Thank's for sharing


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh its treating me really well. I can't thank Joey enough for this. Thanks buddy!

Talk about a mood-altering drug!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You're my boy, Blue  Glad you're enjoying it. We have to get together for another herf, soon. I'm hoping for 2 weeks from today. Place is everything, though. I'm trying to get the wife to head down to her mom's place for the weekend, then I'll be down in your neck of the woods.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> You're my boy, Blue  Glad you're enjoying it. We have to get together for another herf, soon. I'm hoping for 2 weeks from today. Place is everything, though. I'm trying to get the wife to head down to her mom's place for the weekend, then I'll be down in your neck of the woods.


Well I'm definitely doing Kenny's for the Oliva event. Nothin' will stop me!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

mitro said:


> Well I'm definitely doing Kenny's for the Oliva event. Nothin' will stop me!


That's in 2 weeks, right?? I'll be there for that, too


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Yuppers


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Habana said:


> Had a Montecristo Petit emundo last night and will probably break out a Oliva V lancero in the mornin with some Killer Beans coffee. Thanks for sharing Mitro. Flint


That sounds like a good plan for the morning, I may have to do the exact same thing.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> Well I'm definitely doing Kenny's for the Oliva event. Nothin' will stop me!


I'll be joining the group for that! I've already written it on the calendar!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

sofaman said:


> That sounds like a good plan for the morning, I may have to do the exact same thing.


Sounds like a great plan! I could certainly start my day with a V and some Nicaraguan Knife Fight - thanx!:redface:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

You better Brent!

Well on to a cg4 that Chris gave me. This thing is awesome. Thanks Chris.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

mitro said:


> You better Brent!
> 
> Well on to a cg4 that Chris gave me. This thing is awesome. Thanks Chris.


That looks amazing - enjoy it!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Going on my third tonight. Had an Oliva V robusto, Oliva G shorty, and now smoking a Ancient Warrior Perfecto. Enjoy the rest of your night.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome lineup so far mitro!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Well thats it for cigars for the night. Just getting too late and the garage was starting to get cold (temps are dropping like a rock). I was hoping for a third, but oh well, I had 2 GREAT smokes. I can't complain!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

enjoy man!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

mitro said:


> the garage was starting to get cold (temps are dropping like a rock). I was hoping for a third,


Come to Houston. Over here we rarely have that problem.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I just shed a tear.

We missed ya guys! Did ya enjoy that Illusione?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

At work,no smoke till 7am


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like it was a great night! Two outstanding smokes! Great pics and be sure to add them to your album in your profile.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I just shed a tear.
> 
> We missed ya guys! Did ya enjoy that Illusione?


Very much! Thank you so much! It was excellent.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

You may be surprised to know that it was just the right thing. When I have those moments.,..its something to sit back and enjoy a great stick.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a couple great smokes, good way to kill time LOL


----------

